# my attic ghosts



## pathele (Oct 11, 2007)

here are some shots of the blacklight ghost I put in my attic.

































let me know what you think.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Very spooky, I like.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes I like them too


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice. 

Are they static ghosts, or is that FCG?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there! They look wonderful up there!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

They look great! The blacklit ghost, whether it moves or not, is by far my favorite discovery this year.


----------



## pathele (Oct 11, 2007)

slimy said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Are they static ghosts, or is that FCG?


unfortunately with my other prep going on, I won't have time to make them FCG this year, but they are made so they can be in the future.

So this year, they are static.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks fast to make and impressive to the eye.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

looks totally sweet through the windows! Do you have any small fans? You could get a little billowy movement from them that way if you wanted. Either way they look very cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

love the ghosts 
look great in the window


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

the fan idea is really a good one! These ghosts really give that eerie factor


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool! They also give just a hint of "eyes" to the house itself. The house is watching you....


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I think having a ghost (or other "thing") up in an attic window is very effective.

Your ghosts look great. They have a classic creep about them and draw the eye up and across your entire house.

Very well done!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice. I love ghosts in upper floor windows.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the poses, very nice!


----------



## pathele (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys. I'm new to the boards and this is the first year I have really built any props. I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I would definatly be eyeing the ghost it's so interesting when it's just staring out a window


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They look really great... you're so lucky to live in a house that has more than just one floor of windows to work with.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Great Job!! Makes me wish I had an attic.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Two thumbs up.


----------

